# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Primeros pasos en mentalismo

## J.C.

Disculpen, yo quiero comenzar a indagar en el mundo del mentalismo, pero no sabía por donde, estuve buscando hasta que llegue a la conclusión de que se empieza por el libro de Corinda (admito haberlo bajado, pero todavía no cuento con el dinero, cuando llegue lo compro, lo prometo). Pero, ¿es realmente ese el libro más práctico para comenzar? Porque apenas comienza, habla de herramientas que a primera vista me parecen demaciado complejas.

Bueno ustedes dirán, muchas gracias.

----------


## winehouse

Te recomendaria que vieras videos de mentalismo en youtube, y cosas asi y ya que me digas algo con lo que quieres empezar ( por ejemplo mentalismo con carats) seria mas facil que te pudiera recomendar algo

----------


## J.C.

> Te recomendaria que vieras videos de mentalismo en youtube, y cosas asi y ya que me digas algo con lo que quieres empezar ( por ejemplo mentalismo con carats) seria mas facil que te pudiera recomendar algo


Sinceramente yo no conocía al mentalismo, pero viendo a Juan Ordeix en su programa Atracción Mental me interesó, ya que en el primer programa dije "Da, esta todo arreglado" en el segundo igual y demás... y llegué a la conclusión de que no puede estar tooooodo arreglado (lo de mentalismo) entonces me interesó el tema. En un principio me interesaría ver el tema de book test`s por ejemplo (no se si es ese exactamente el nombre) que no se si está incluído en el Corinda.

Atracción mental: http://www.canal13.com.ar (Hacer click en la imágen de Atracción mental)[/url]

----------


## winehouse

Hay muchisimas versiones de book tests. 


Seguramente Manolo Talman te puede recomendar material sobre Book Test

----------


## joepc

En el corinda si que aparece un test del libro.
Yo tambien ando investigando versiones y de momento me quedo con la de David Hoy.
La version que hace Ordeix no se cual es, aunque si me imagino cual.

----------


## J.C.

> En el corinda si que aparece un test del libro.
> Yo tambien ando investigando versiones y de momento me quedo con la de David Hoy.
> La version que hace Ordeix no se cual es, aunque si me imagino cual.


Por ejemplo, aquí: http://www.canal13.com.ar/home/capit...traccionmental

En el capítulo del 8 de enero, se la pasó haciendo book test's, o al menos eso parece.

----------


## Némesis

Mira a ver en los pilares del mentalismo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## winehouse

Julio Cesar, ve esos libros

----------


## Pardo

Y los que quieren aprender bien Mentalismo, tambien...!

----------


## Diego_22_92

Hola,

Yo tambien soy nuevo en esto del mentalismo, recien hace un par de dias y un poco mas en las cartas, una semana  :Oops:  pero tambien tengo el mismo problema, me parece un libro muy complejo para un principiante, derepente hay algun video en youtube pero hay alguien en especial al que deberia ver??

Saludos

----------


## Dragoneo

Hola a todos, yo se que es algo dificil cuando uno va comenzando a adentrarse a alguna rama del ilusionismo que desconoce, o peor aun, cuando uno va iniciandose en el ilusionismo, pero creo a mi parecer que el mentalismo es una de las ramas mas faciles de dominar, ya que no requiere casi nada de manipulacion (obvio que debe tener, por ejemplo el centro roto, el manejo del uñil -que de una forma u otra no es nada mas llegar y escribir-), para mi gusto voy a recomendar un video:

Amazing magic and mentalism de Jay Sankey.

Jay sankey para mi es un tipo que sabe explicarse (no como yo, jaja) y ciertamente, en video a veces es mas facil aprender una que otra cosilla, este video no solo es mentalismo, tambien lleva otro tipo de magia, pero en verdad sus efectos de mentalismo se me hacen convenientes para eso que quieren de adentrarse en el mentalismo, espero haber ayudado.

Un saludo magico.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> a mi parecer que el mentalismo es una de las ramas mas faciles de dominar, ya que no requiere casi nada de manipulacion


Discrepo con lo que acabas de decir. Cierta mente hay muchos juegos de mentalismo que no requieren de una manipulación (con manos) complicada, pero creo que requiere de habilidades que suelen ser mas complicadas de dominar que según que manipulaciones.
Por ejemplo, la lectura en frío te parece facil? O la lectura de lapiz?

----------


## Pardo

Estas completamente equivocado, y has caido en el error que caen múchisimos magos.

El Mentalismo, aunque tenga algunas tecnicas faciles, es la rama de la magia mas dificil, pues hay que conseguir hacer creible aquello que se hace, justificar cada acto, cada palabra, etc... Si haces un centro roto y no esta justificado cada acto, el porque se escribe en un circulo, el porque se quema, etc, el público sabra sobradamente que has leido el papel. Tienes que saber presentarlo de tal manera, que cuando adivines, ni si quiera recuerden que han escrito algo. 

Tambien es una rama, la cual puede hacerse muy pesada y aburrida para el espectador, ya que no es visual, sino mental, donde juegas con pensamientos y psicologia, con lo cual lo que domina es tu voz y tu presencia, y o lo haces bien, o se hace muy lento y aburrido para el público...

La magia, y mas el mentalismo, no es solo tecnicas de ilusionismo, eso, es solo el 10% del mentalismo, el otro 90% es psicologia, misdiderction, forzajes mediante la voz, las palabras , los gestos,mediante un guión hecer creer lo que no es, etc....

Hay mucho mas que algunas tecnicas.... Y si piensas así, no te dediques al mentalismo, veras como todos sabran cuales son las tecnicas si no las sabes camuflar bien bajo una buena presentación.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Manolo Talman

La enfermedad del ignorante es ignorar su propia ignorancia...

El mentalismo es de las ramas mas dificiles... si no, prueba un dia a subirte a un escenario y despues nos cuentas.
Hay mucha mas tecnica que la digital... y la poca digital que pueda haber tiene su miga tambien...

¿unas vendas por ejemplo no tienen tecnica? para unos sera simplemente "ver" y listo... para otros sera una planificacion de por donde tiene que venir la persona con los objetos, como hacer para que no se aprecie que se ha hecho un vendaje de cierta forma aunque aparente que el espectador ha vendado como ha querido, como moverse para dar los vistazos sin que se aprecie, como hacer para que el efecto cause distintas emociones en el publico...


es verdad... el mentalismo es muy facil, quiza es que algunos nos complicamos demasiado la vida....

----------


## joepc

El estudio de todos los detalles que involucran a un juego es algo que debe practicarse en todas las ramas.
Un juego bien estudiado tiene todas las papeletas para ser un éxito.

El mentalismo bebe mucho de las presentaciones, de hacerlas interesantes, atractivas y creíbles.

El Corinda puede ser denso si se lee, pero si se analiza es de lo mas entretenido y abre la mente a un montón de ideas y conceptos.

Cuando los grandes como Luis y Manolo recomiendan empezar por el Corinda sera por algo.

----------


## Theother

Es una de mis ramas preferidas esta. Lo que tiene de negativo segun mi parecer es que salvo la persona que participa del acto, el resto del publico lo primero que puede hacer es dudar de la imparcialidad. O sea pensar que "esta arreglado" es muy comun en esta rama, aunque no lo esta y la cuestion radique en otro lado que no se alcanza a percibir por el publico.

----------


## Delisle

> Es una de mis ramas preferidas esta. Lo que tiene de negativo segun mi parecer es que salvo la persona que participa del acto, el resto del publico lo primero que puede hacer es dudar de la imparcialidad. O sea pensar que "esta arreglado" es muy comun en esta rama, aunque no lo esta y la cuestion radique en otro lado que no se alcanza a percibir por el publico.


Para mí ahí radica una de las mayores dificultades del mentalismo, la credibilidad hacia la mayor parte de público, el domino de la escena, de las emociones, la forma de hablar y la expresión corporal, el tono de voz, las palabras empleadas, el gesto,... en realidad el efecto es "casi" (lo pongo entre comillas para que nadie se escandalice, que no se piense que digo una insensatez) lo menos importante...he visto provocar reacciones impresionantes simplemente con una baraja invisible, mediante un control absoluto de la historia, de las palabras empleadas, las pausas en la narración, miradas....En fin, que el mentalismo es una rama complicada, pero no imposible, claro está, pero requiere mucho más que esfuerzos técnicos para su dominio.

----------


## mralonso

> Estas completamente equivocado, y has caido en el error que caen múchisimos magos.
> 
> El Mentalismo, aunque tenga algunas tecnicas faciles, es la rama de la magia mas dificil, pues hay que conseguir hacer creible aquello que se hace, justificar cada acto, cada palabra, etc... Si haces un centro roto y no esta justificado cada acto, el porque se escribe en un circulo, el porque se quema, etc, el público sabra sobradamente que has leido el papel. Tienes que saber presentarlo de tal manera, que cuando adivines, ni si quiera recuerden que han escrito algo. 
> 
> Tambien es una rama, la cual puede hacerse muy pesada y aburrida para el espectador, ya que no es visual, sino mental, donde juegas con pensamientos y psicologia, con lo cual lo que domina es tu voz y tu presencia, y o lo haces bien, o se hace muy lento y aburrido para el público...
> 
> La magia, y mas el mentalismo, no es solo tecnicas de ilusionismo, eso, es solo el 10% del mentalismo, el otro 90% es psicologia, misdiderction, forzajes mediante la voz, las palabras , los gestos,mediante un guión hecer creer lo que no es, etc....
> 
> Hay mucho mas que algunas tecnicas.... Y si piensas así, no te dediques al mentalismo, veras como todos sabran cuales son las tecnicas si no las sabes camuflar bien bajo una buena presentación.
> ...



 :P  :P AMEN  :P

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Disculpen, yo quiero comenzar a indagar en el mundo del mentalismo, pero no sabía por donde, estuve buscando hasta que llegue a la conclusión de que se empieza por el libro de Corinda (admito haberlo bajado, pero todavía no cuento con el dinero, cuando llegue lo compro, lo prometo). Pero, ¿es realmente ese el libro más práctico para comenzar? Porque apenas comienza, habla de herramientas que a primera vista me parecen demaciado complejas.
> 
> Bueno ustedes dirán, muchas gracias.


El Corinda es un libro monumental. A mi me cambió la vida, literalmente.

Me la cambió tanto que, cuando me lo compré, al año de empezar a practicar magia, me lió tanto la cabeza que los árboles no me dejaron ver el bosque hasta mucho después.

No creo, para nada, que sea una obra para principiantes. Hay mucho, mucho antes. Es un libro para PRACTICANTES de magia (no me gusta decir magos) y concretamente para PRACTICANTES de ilusionismo.

No te saltes el camino anterior, que vale la pena vivirlo.

Un saludo.

----------


## logos

Plenamente de acuerdo con Max...Corinda presupone mucha cultura mágica en el lector...no es para novatos absolutos...

Saludos!!

----------


## KarateDo

Los libros que han recomendado son muy buenos, los clásicos. Sin embargo, para ser un buen mentalista yo recomiendo a mis alumnos leer también libros de psicología, sobre todo de inducciones(método de forzaje)y entender un poco mejor la mente humana. Saludos.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Hola,
> 
> Yo tambien soy nuevo en esto del mentalismo, recien hace un par de dias y un poco mas en las cartas, una semana  pero tambien tengo el mismo problema, me parece un libro muy complejo para un principiante, derepente hay algun video en youtube pero hay alguien en especial al que deberia ver??
> 
> Saludos


Bob Cassidy (quien es, por cierto, mi mentalista favorito) escribió un ensayo titulado "The 39 steps of mentalism", en el que cita los 39 libros que él opina que conforman un buen bagaje para un mentalista.

También remarca que ni el Corinda, ni Practical Mental Effects, ni nada de Banachek es bueno para la gente que lleva poco en magia y menos en mentalismo.

Remarca un libro: Henry Hay´s Amateur Magician´s Handbook.

Es un libro básico que habla de todo, como el Gran Manual de Trucos y Magia de Ediciones 2000, y demás.

Creo que se empieza por ahí. Yo cometí el error de comprarme el Corinca cuando llevaba sólo un año y pico haciendo magia. Nadie supo aconsejarme mejor. Una lástima, y cometí muchas cagadas.

Sed listos y no os saltéis etapas.

Que el arte es para toda la vida.

----------


## logos

> Remarca un libro: Henry Hay´s Amateur Magician´s Handbook.


             Nunca he podido terminarlo...respeto mucho la opinión de Cassidy...y es un libro excelente....pero es que la forma que está escrito no va conmigo...en fin...sólo una opinión...los gustos varían....

----------


## MaxVerdié

No me refiero a que haya que empezar por ese libro.

Me refiero a que hay que empezar pon un bagaje básico, y construir a partir de ahí.

----------

